# where to ride in EU in november



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

My better half and I have a week in November so we would like to do some good biking. So give us a few good spots to go in the EU...

Here's what we're looking for:

Not more then 8 hours drive from Geneva / Lausanne
Good weather (well most of the time in November)
Trails like at the Garda lake or better Finale Ligure (but not those two)
Good food and drinks
Cheap

Thanks!


----------



## alessandrosixtysix (Feb 4, 2005)

Uzzi said:


> My better half and I have a week in November so we would like to do some good biking. So give us a few good spots to go in the EU...
> 
> Here's what we're looking for:
> 
> ...


Come to Sicily!!!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

alessandrosixtysix said:


> Come to Sicily!!!


Ah we very well might come to Sicily or maybe sardegna. Think it would be a long drive to Sicily from here in Svizerra...Sardegna would then be much closer...

Do you know of any good biking in the Appenino...maybe like near the Parce Naz. d'Abruzzo...


----------



## alessandrosixtysix (Feb 4, 2005)

flying to catania should be very easy from swissss
try to ask here:
http://www.bike-board.de/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36
ciautz


----------



## ich_bins (Jan 4, 2012)

finale ligure - italy


----------



## kinopresident (Oct 26, 2007)

In your target (8h by car) you can find:

Riva del Garda / Torbole great place with lot of track and a good micro clima
Finale Ligure also is a best place
Maybe with a temperature a little bit low (Alpe di Siusi near bolzano)
Tuscany (siena, montalcino and other great place) with comfortable temperature and amazing track/view
Isola d'Elba (1h by boat from livorno)

enjoy in italy


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

wow how did this one got resurrected 

original post was some years back. can't even remember the place we went to in the end. Finale is great though...and right around the corner...


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

No doubt. Zombie thread. The only thing I would have suggested is get out of switzerland if you want cheap anything. Big $$$ in Switzerland.


----------

